# Repping posts



## Rick (May 6, 2008)

So what seems to have happened? Or did I miss something? 

I tried to rep something JJ said in the "lawn mowing" thread but nothing was there. 

*Rick apologizes if he didn't see anything before.*


----------



## metalfiend666 (May 6, 2008)

Are you reffering to Chris disabling rep in off topic? If so, that was done to stop people having inflated rep for posting crap in the 100K thread amoungst other things. The rep system is supposed to be for helpful posts, so people can get an idea if someone knows what they're talking about.


----------



## Rick (May 6, 2008)

Why, yes, that's what it was. Thanks for clearing it up.


----------



## Scott (May 6, 2008)

metalfiend666 said:


> Are you reffering to Chris disabling rep in off topic? If so, that was done to stop people having inflated rep for posting crap in the 100K thread amoungst other things. The rep system is supposed to be for helpful posts, so people can get an idea if someone knows what they're talking about.




Will everyones current rep be tweaked to reflect this? If that's even possible.


----------



## Chris (May 6, 2008)

Scott said:


> Will everyones current rep be tweaked to reflect this? If that's even possible.



Nah.


----------



## Scott (May 6, 2008)

Awe come on. It'll be funny.


----------



## Desecrated (May 6, 2008)

metalfiend666 said:


> The rep system is supposed to be for helpful posts, so people can get an idea if someone knows what they're talking about.



Thats odd, ever since I joined this forum the rep system has been mostly used to give somebody rep when they have said something funny or clever. 
I'm not saying that it didn't got out of hands in the 100k thread, but still.


----------



## Popsyche (May 6, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Thats odd, ever since I joined this forum the rep system has been mostly used to give somebody rep when they have said something funny or clever.
> I'm not saying that it didn't got out of hands in the 100k thread, but still.



You can still thank the original poster, though.


----------



## Desecrated (May 6, 2008)

Popsyche said:


> You can still thank the original poster, though.



Yeah but what if I ask a question and you give a really good answer, then I can't rep you. 
And it's not like rep is the entire world, but it's sometimes a good way of showing some appreciation.


----------



## Popsyche (May 6, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Yeah but what if I ask a question and you give a really good answer, then I can't rep you.
> And it's not like rep is the entire world, but it's sometimes a good way of showing some appreciation.



I have run into that as well. Maybe Chris can limit OT rep to 5 points, like a thanks. I don't know how big of a pain in the ass that would be.


----------



## Desecrated (May 6, 2008)

Popsyche said:


> I have run into that as well. Maybe Chris can limit OT rep to 5 points, like a thanks. I don't know how big of a pain in the ass that would be.



Or move the 100k thread into a completely different section, and have 100k thread open again with your 5 point system.


----------



## ibznorange (May 7, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Thats odd, ever since I joined this forum the rep system has been mostly used to give somebody rep when they have said something funny or clever.
> I'm not saying that it didn't got out of hands in the 100k thread, but still.



Yeah it was that way when i got here too, but i dont quite think thats how it was intended 
maybe a duplicate humorrep thing? dunno if thats viable/worth it. would be easy though right, i mean a lot of just refactored duplication?


----------



## Zepp88 (May 7, 2008)

I agree with the 100K getting out of hand 

Getting repped for "E!!" and "I'm an Orange!" and "" is just an abuse  

On the other hand, I had to adjust to not being able to rep people in off topic for funny posts and the like.


----------

